# Novagold Resources Inc. (NG.TO)



## appleseed (May 3, 2011)

What does everyone think of NovaGold? (TSE: NG)

Definitely a lot of volatility on this stock – but lately it seems to be consistently losing steam. 

Any idea what's going on here? 

I'm considering picking some of it up for a long-term hold in my TFSA.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

i dont know much about the company but this drew red flags.


EBITDA (Operating Income Before Depreciation) (14,877) (1,384) (23,818) (16,495) (13,209 )

all negative earnings, so they only get money in by diluting. To me, they are just a very large exploration gold company.

Much better companies out there even if you are bullish on gold.
but you never know...... could be bought out tomorrow for their properties.


----------



## hypo (Aug 11, 2010)

"Unusual expenses" made up half of their total operating expenses for the last 4 years. I stopped reading after that.

If you are picking up the stock for the long term, you should be looking at the financials, not the price charts. Movement charts and volatility is for traders, not for people who are in it for the long haul.


----------



## climber11 (May 7, 2011)

*Nova Gold*

Hi, I worked at Galore Crk which is one of their large deposits in Northern BC, Alaska border. Huuuuuge cost to put a 100km rd in. It may never go in? I don't know the progress they've made on it but I think there are better investments out there. I always liked Copper Fox which was in the same area but half the distance to get the copper out. Copper Fox has had an amazing run. There is a large power project slated to go in that area.


----------



## greeny (Jan 31, 2011)

It´s a very interesting view I think. 



climber11 said:


> Hi, I worked at Galore Crk which is one of their large deposits in Northern BC, Alaska border. Huuuuuge cost to put a 100km rd in. It may never go in? I don't know the progress they've made on it but I think there are better investments out there. I always liked Copper Fox which was in the same area but half the distance to get the copper out. Copper Fox has had an amazing run. There is a large power project slated to go in that area.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

NG is one of my recent picks in my DIVZ portfolio. I currently hold it.
http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showt...portfolio-DIVZ?p=928402&viewfull=1#post928402

This thing is on fire and it's in one hell of a bull run, now a 3 year bull run. Since my recommendation to buy on 2015-12-09, it's up 45%


----------

